# Joan - Books to Read



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 07:35:01 -0500*
Joan, I have two books in mind that might be up your alley.  They are both
by Jack Granatstein and Desmond Morton.  Marching to Armageddon WW1 and A
Nation Forged in Fire WW2. They are ISBN 0-88619-209-9 and 0-88619-213-7
respectively.  They are easy to read lots of pics and give you a perspective
of Canadian life from a public and political standpoint. Best price I have
seen these two books is $14.99 ea or they are readily available at public
libraries.
Regards,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Joan O. Arc
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 2:25 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: A Soldier
I think right now I‘m more interested in learning at least a little bit
about Cdn. military history *before* I start to tackle life in the Forces as
it is today. I figure if I can get some grip on what "came before", then
I‘ll probably wind up with a better understanding of what‘s going on now.
But if I ever actually make it to the point of trying to wade through some
more contemporary stuff, I‘ll certainly keep "The Sharp End" and all the
books on Mike O‘L‘s list, too in mind.
Thanks for the lead, Jay!
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Jay Digital" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: A Soldier
Date: Sat, 24 Mar 2001 01:32:03 -0500
If you‘re looking for books about Canadian military life then I‘d recommend
The Sharp End by James Davis. It‘s a modern classic and read by just about
every soldier I‘ve met.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 12:53 AM
Subject: Re: A Soldier
 > Don,
 >
 > It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading
Thereby
 > cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or
 > easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Donald Schepens" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: 
 > Subject: A Soldier
 > Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
 >
 > A Soldier
 >
 > I was that which others did not want to be
 > I went where others failed to go
 > And did what others failed to do.
 >
 > I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
 > And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
 >
 > I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
 > And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
 >
 > I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
 > But most of all...
 > I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
 > After it all, I will be able to say that
 > I am proud of who I am...
 > A soldier.
 >
 > Anonymous
 >
 >
 > Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent
book
 > that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
 >
 > Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
 >
 > I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are not
 > all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to
 > "Pierre Burton" history.
 >
 > Don
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 24 Mar 2001 17:46:24 -0000*
Thanks Steve. Will check them out. Have read some articles by both Morton 
and Granatstein and the price is certainly right...
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Steve Harwood" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Joan - Books to Read
Date: Sat, 24 Mar 2001 07:35:01 -0500
Joan, I have two books in mind that might be up your alley.  They are both
by Jack Granatstein and Desmond Morton.  Marching to Armageddon WW1 and A
Nation Forged in Fire WW2. They are ISBN 0-88619-209-9 and 0-88619-213-7
respectively.  They are easy to read lots of pics and give you a perspective
of Canadian life from a public and political standpoint. Best price I have
seen these two books is $14.99 ea or they are readily available at public
libraries.
Regards,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Joan O. Arc
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 2:25 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: A Soldier
I think right now I‘m more interested in learning at least a little bit
about Cdn. military history *before* I start to tackle life in the Forces as
it is today. I figure if I can get some grip on what "came before", then
I‘ll probably wind up with a better understanding of what‘s going on now.
But if I ever actually make it to the point of trying to wade through some
more contemporary stuff, I‘ll certainly keep "The Sharp End" and all the
books on Mike O‘L‘s list, too in mind.
Thanks for the lead, Jay!
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Jay Digital" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: A Soldier
Date: Sat, 24 Mar 2001 01:32:03 -0500
If you‘re looking for books about Canadian military life then I‘d recommend
The Sharp End by James Davis. It‘s a modern classic and read by just about
every soldier I‘ve met.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 24, 2001 12:53 AM
Subject: Re: A Soldier
  > Don,
  >
  > It sounds great! A book that maybe even *I* could get into reading
Thereby
  > cutting back on some of my dumb questions!. Is it still in print and/or
  > easy to get? Amazon.com or Chapters, perhaps?
  >
  > - Joan
  >
  >
  > ----Original Message Follows----
  > From: "Donald Schepens" 
  > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
  > To: 
  > Subject: A Soldier
  > Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:59:36 -0700
  >
  > A Soldier
  >
  > I was that which others did not want to be
  > I went where others failed to go
  > And did what others failed to do.
  >
  > I asked nothing from those who offered nothing
  > And reluctantly accepted the burden of loneliness.
  >
  > I have seen the face of terror felt the stinging cold of fear
  > And enjoyed the sweet tase of a moment‘s love.
  >
  > I have cried, felt pain and sorrow
  > But most of all...
  > I have lived times that others would say were best forgotten
  > After it all, I will be able to say that
  > I am proud of who I am...
  > A soldier.
  >
  > Anonymous
  >
  >
  > Sorry for quoting the old poem.  It was in the preface to an excellent
book
  > that I am reading edited by Donald Graves, titled:
  >
  > Fighting for Canada Seven Battles, 1758-1945
  >
  > I can‘t recommend the book enough.  It is excellent.  the battles are 
not
  > all won by Canadians, but I believe that it shows "real" as opposed to
  > "Pierre Burton" history.
  >
  > Don
  >
  > 
_________________________________________________________________________
  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
  >
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
  > message body.
  >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

